# Lucky Louie, Entourage and Deadwood June 11.



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Apparently all of these have season premieres on HBO on June 11.

Deadwood 9pm
Entourage 10pm
Lucky Louie 10:30pm

Frank


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

WTH is Lucky Louie?


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Half hour comedy.

http://www.hbo.com/events/luckylouie/index.html

Frank


----------



## Frank784 (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks, it feels like I've been waiting forever for Entourage to come back on.


----------

